# Solution to matching bushings to kits



## JimB

It has been asked many times. How do you match bushings and kits? The questions often are phrased like 'I have bushings for the Sierra. What other kits will they fit?' or 'I just bought a cigar kit. Do I have bushings from another kit that I can use?

Thanks to the folks who put endless hours into the IAP app, the solution is at your finger tips.

Download and open the app. Then in the search field, enter the bushings you need information about. Enter all the bushing sizes separating them with a space. Your entry should look like this:

580 345 540

You do not need the decimal points.

You will now have a listing of all the kits that use those 3 bushings!

This solution is not perfect. There may be another measurement that has those numbers or a particular kit may need another bushing but you will have a great list to start with.

Give it a try!


----------



## stonepecker

I would like to see this list as a 'printout' I can make and post on my wall.

Reason........I don't have an Iphone or Ipad.

It sounds like the perfect answer. The problem is not every company makes their bushing the same. DAMHIKT

I have right now three different sets of bushings from 'slim line' pens....... and they are all different sizes. Are they close? Yes. Are they the same? NO. This is a learning curve we all have to go through. I gave up asking the companies to make a chart where the bushing listed shows where they are interchangable. 

I sure wish I could use the app but I refuse to buy a new phone just to have it.


----------



## The Penguin

try this thread, I believe kit & bushing info was updated this year:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/kit-bushings-tubes-updates-118504/index9.html


----------



## stonepecker

The Penguin said:


> try this thread, I believe kit & bushing info was updated this year:
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/kit-bushings-tubes-updates-118504/index9.html


 

_Thank you Penquin.   I missed that somehow._
_Now I need to print this out and hang it up in the shop._


----------



## Edgar

Actually, this link is the most recently posted set of charts (and there are currently 10 charts):
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/bushing-tube-dimensions-kit-suppliers-135922/#post1805105

Even this list is a little out of date. Wayne has done a lot of cleanup in the last few weeks to get the charts as consistent & accurate as possible in time for the app release. All 10 of the charts have been updated as of 28 Nov 2015 which is what is currently in the app. Wayne is in process of generating new pdf files from that data and will post them in library as soon as he can. 

He is also working on additional updates to the charts as well as adding more supplier charts. When he has more updates, we will upload them to a secure location in the IAP server where the app can automatically download them and he will also generate new pdfs for the library. 

And yes, he does want any and all information that will help improve the accuracy, consistency & completeness of these charts whether it's a minor typo or a dimension error or a missing kit. Your assistance in this effort will help make the app and the pdf charts an even more valuable resource.

Edgar


----------



## The Penguin

well maybe he should put in the appropriate library section if he wants somebirdy to find it.

:biggrin:


----------



## dthayer

JimB said:


> It has been asked many times. How do you match bushings and kits? The questions often are phrased like 'I have bushings for the Sierra. What other kits will they fit?' or 'I just bought a cigar kit. Do I have bushings from another kit that I can use?
> 
> Thanks to the folks who put endless hours into the IAP app, the solution is at your finger tips.
> 
> Download and open the app. Then in the search field, enter the bushings you need information about. Enter all the bushing sizes separating them with a space. Your entry should look like this:
> 
> 580 345 540
> 
> You do not need the decimal points.
> 
> You will now have a listing of all the kits that use those 3 bushings!
> 
> This solution is not perfect. There may be another measurement that has those numbers or a particular kit may need another bushing but you will have a great list to start with.
> 
> Give it a try!



That's really COOL!!!! 

(Now all I need is a cell phone or tablet! )


----------



## magpens

Dirk,

Couldn't that be done on a laptop or desktop using the appropriate data table which already exists in the library here ?

Or is the process specifically programmed into the App for the cell phone and tablet ?


----------



## Edgar

magpens said:


> Dirk,
> 
> Couldn't that be done on a laptop or desktop using the appropriate data table which already exists in the library here ?
> 
> Or is the process specifically programmed into the App for the cell phone and tablet ?



The example given by Jim will only work on the app.

The data tables in the library are in pdf form and Acrobat is not able to perform that type of search - the best you could do would be to search on one single term. Additionally, there are individual pdfs for each supplier whereas the app is able to search all kits by all suppliers.

If you have a full version of Acrobat, you could compile your own composite set into one big pdf from all the individual files, but you still wouldn't be able to do a search on multiple elements like the one Jim described.


----------



## lorbay

Wow that so cool.
Lin


----------



## dthayer

I "borrowed" my son's iPad just to load it up to check it out -- now I may not give it back to him! 

The app is, as he would say, WAY COOL!!!

Thanks to all who have made it possible.


----------



## Wayne

*Apple Bushings and Tubes App*

I'd like us all to thank Edgar for his unbelievable App that has solved the problem that many members have asked for.

Sortable data using only the parameters that one is interested in. This App is Edgar's idea which he proposed and took on with no reservation. 

He has completed this in record time. He has included many additional features not attainable in the PDF charts. This is the One Giant Leap for IAP!!

*We all owe Edgar one big Thanks you!!!*


----------



## kentonjm

Where do you get this IAP app?


----------



## JimB

kentonjm said:


> Where do you get this IAP app?



It is currently only available for iOS (Apple) devices. Go to the Apple App Store to get it.


----------



## kentonjm

JimB said:


> kentonjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this IAP app?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently only available for iOS (Apple) devices. Go to the Apple App Store to get it.
Click to expand...


Only android in our house. Boo hoo...


----------



## JimB

kentonjm said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kentonjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this IAP app?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently only available for iOS (Apple) devices. Go to the Apple App Store to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only android in our house. Boo hoo...
Click to expand...


There might be an Android app down the road. The iOS app was developed by one of our members, Edgar, but he doesn't do Android apps. He has offered to help someone else to do it and I believe there have been a couple members who have shown interest but I haven't seen an update as to where they are with it.


----------



## Edgar

JimB said:


> kentonjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kentonjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this IAP app?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently only available for iOS (Apple) devices. Go to the Apple App Store to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only android in our house. Boo hoo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There might be an Android app down the road. The iOS app was developed by one of our members, Edgar, but he doesn't do Android apps. He has offered to help someone else to do it and I believe there have been a couple members who have shown interest but I haven't seen an update as to where they are with it.
Click to expand...


No update or forecast on an Android version at this time. As Jim noted, a couple of folks are investigating that possibility, but we are an all-volunteer organization so there is no timetable nor even a guarantee that it will ever happen. 

It just so happened that iOS app development is one of my several sideline interests & activities, so when this idea came up, I was able to write an iOS app. I don't do any other smart phone platforms though, and at my age & after nearly 50 years of programming in almost every language from raw machine code through several versions of C & modern scripting - I have no interest or desire to learn any more programming languages or development systems (neither at work nor for fun).

Despite claims to the contrary, Android development is actually harder and testing is more tedious than it is for iOS apps. So please consider that as well.

If any progress is made on any type of alternate platform, we will be sure to let it be known. In the meantime, if anyone else has Android or other smart phone development experience and would like to participate in these projects, please let me know.

Edgar


----------



## kentonjm

Edgar, as you developed the app I wonder does a csv  version of the data  exist? If so I wo u ld love to get a copy and tale a look. 

I am not promising anything but I am pretty expereinced in excel and some DBs so if the data is reasonably straight forward it could be poured into a Web accessible app of some sort.


----------



## randyrls

To join the thread;  There would be two options.  One is to develop an Android app specifically for the android system, the other is to develop a web-based standalone app.  This could be based on the Joomla! platform and would be accessible to anyone with an Internet connection and a browser.

Unfortunately at present I don't have the time to devote to it.  I might early next spring.


----------



## Edgar

kentonjm said:


> Edgar, as you developed the app I wonder does a csv  version of the data  exist? If so I wo u ld love to get a copy and tale a look.
> 
> I am not promising anything but I am pretty expereinced in excel and some DBs so if the data is reasonably straight forward it could be poured into a Web accessible app of some sort.



Thanks, Jon.
Send me a pm with your email address & I'll be glad to send you some info so you can look into the possibility of a web-based app.

Edgar


----------



## Edgar

randyrls said:


> To join the thread;  There would be two options.  One is to develop an Android app specifically for the android system, the other is to develop a web-based standalone app.  This could be based on the Joomla! platform and would be accessible to anyone with an Internet connection and a browser.
> 
> Unfortunately at present I don't have the time to devote to it.  I might early next spring.




Thanks, Randy.

We are interested in having both an Android version and a web-based version. If you get to the point where you would have time & interest to join our development team, just shoot me a pm & we'll go from there.

Edgar


----------

